# Listen To Whatever Your Wife Says: SC Tells Husbands



## Archived_Member16 (May 19, 2009)

source: http://www.indianexpress.com/story-print/462532/

*Listen to whatever your wife says: SC tells  husbands*


*Agencies* Posted online: Tuesday ,  May 19, 2009 at 1816 hrs


*New Delhi : *If you  want to buy matrimonial peace just do whatever your wife says!  This is not some piece of advice from a marriage  counsellor, rather it is from the country's apex court. 

A vacation bench of justices Markandeya Katju and Deepak  Verma observed, "_Bibi joh boltee hai woh sunno_ (listen to whatever your  wife says), as otherwise it could land you in trouble. Because if you do not  listen to her, you will suffer the consequences." 

"_Hum sab bhogi hai_ (we are all sufferers)," the  bench said in a lighter vein. 
The bench further said that a husband has to accept the  suggestion of a wife irrespective of the fact whether it is sensible or not.  

"If your wife asks you to put your face that side, put it  that side. If she says, put it this side, then put it this side. Otherwise you  will face trouble. _Hum sub bhogi hai_," the bench remarked again.  

The interesting suggestions from the apex court evolved  on Tuesday during a matrimonial case involving an Air Force official Deepak  Kumar who complained that his estranged wife Manisha had ruined him and his  family by implicating them in false criminal cases including sodomy. 

The couple got married 17 years ago but matrimonial  disputes surfaced between the two soon after marriage. A district court in  Chandigarh dismissed Deepak's plea for divorce as Manisha opposed it, but a  single judge of the Punjab and Haryana High Court granted decree of judicial  separation. 

On an appeal from Manisha, a division bench granted the  decree of divorce as the marriage "had irretrievably broken down" besides  directing Rs 10 lakh maintenance amount from Deepak to her. 

Aggrieved by the high court's order Manisha filed the  appeal in the apex court challenging the decree of divorce. Deepak's counsel  argued that Manisha even though had implicated her husband and his family in a  host of criminal cases was yet opposing the divorce despite the marriage  breaking down irretrievably. 

The vacation bench however, posted the matter for further  hearing to July last week as there was no urgency in dealing with the matter.  

"You have waited for 17 years, so wait for a few more  days," the bench said while switching over to the next item on the agenda.


----------



## jeffturner (May 20, 2009)

Yeah one should listen at least who is saying to follow

Caverta | generic Levitra


----------



## Randip Singh (May 20, 2009)

If I did this I would be living with my in laws and be their lap dog.


----------



## Tejwant Singh (May 20, 2009)

That is what makes good henpecked....

Tejwant Singh


----------



## kds1980 (May 20, 2009)

I think this is a serious issue in India.Law, media, people are so sympathic towards women that they often
forget that women too abuses their husbands.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (May 21, 2009)

and this advise runs a different way...

IN SGGS we are ALL "wives"..and we MUST ALWAYS follow what our HUSBAND Says !!

BTW I have "never" followed whatever my wife ever said...and its got nothing to do with .."who wears the pants"..simply because we BOTH wear the Kachera !! and we both earn and learn...and share everything...Its been a very successful and happy 25 years already....about the only thing we disagree ( quite violently) is..she is willing to give her everything for ZEE TV/Bollywood stuff...never mind if its all repeated a zillion times...and i would give my everything to see the last of ZEE and Bollywood..so we have SEPARATE TV ROOMS !! where i watch documentaries and GURBANI/PUNJABI stuff...in mine ( together with all my four children) and she watches zee bollywood in hers...ALONE


----------



## JimRinX (May 23, 2009)

SPN jis'
My brother Tom once said that, "The first year of marriage is all about 'jockeying for position'."
Of ALL my siblings to marry so far (I'm the only one who hasn't - yet), he and his wife, Anne, are the only ones to have made it as far as they have without getting divorced; which I guess means that their 'jockeying' about has led to a mutually acceptable accomodation of their different requirements.
My guess is that - if you can't reach such a state, through mutual respect and compassion; then you probably should get divorced. Otherwise you'l be wasting a precious human incarnation bickering and being anything but loving-kind and compassionate - to each other, or those around you; as we tend to take these things out on those around us.
Mutual Respect is what it's all about - or you shouldn't have gotten married to that particular woman in the first place!


----------

